# Tegu not growing very quickly



## jesse munday (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey guys, 
I'm new to this site but i'm a new tegu owner. It's an argentine, and it's about 4 months and only 13 inches long. Can anyone tell me why?


----------



## jesse munday (Nov 10, 2014)

He's really small. It's my first argentine that I've owned so I figure I would get some advice.


----------



## N8bub (Nov 11, 2014)

Some grow fast some slow. Maybe not the answer you are looking for. How often do you feed, daily hopefully. Temps optimum? 120 basking 80ish over a gradient? Humidity good? Need a little more info to give an informed opinion. Has your gu possibly started hibernation?


----------



## Skeep (Nov 12, 2014)

My gu was about that size at that age, though she had a bit of a setback  She's grown a lot between 4 and 6 months though!


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Nov 13, 2014)

Mine is small in my opinion. Its a girl. At nearly a year old she was 25 inches. She is more than a year and half now, but only 38 inches I think. I'm pretty bummed. I wanted a big booger.


----------



## Derek Doel (Nov 19, 2014)

Mine guy is 2 years old and is 42 inches long. He went on a huge growth spurt in the summer, was shedding once a month.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Nov 20, 2014)

That's encouraging


----------



## SamBobCat (Jan 25, 2015)

Mine at three months old was only 10.5 inches long. He's now only 23 inches at 10 months old, but has been growing like a weed in the past few months


----------

